# Sam Scott Rod



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive got a 8' 1 piece spinning rod thats white with blue wraps and the only markings on it is "sam scott palm beach original". i was wondering if anyone had any information on this rod? Is it a custom rod or did they just not put the specs on older rods. I found the rod a few years back but i dont remember where from. I was just curious what ive got. Thanks for any info.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

What you have is a custom rod built by one of the Best rod builders of his time. I have one of his Rods that is still in use today. The rod you have is probably 15 to 20 years old.


----------

